# CPU over temperature error



## wesleutje

Hello, im new to this forum, i came here for support about my problem.

This is my story,

Yesterday i bought all components and today I put it together. 2 minutes after boot, my computer gives me the following error ''CPU over temperature error'' and seconds later evrything falls out. I have a CPU cooler and the cooler is working. Does annyone have experience or knowledge about this problem and could help me?

Thanks

Edit: i just noticed there is an other row of categories, can someone kinde place it to the right one, sorry

Specs

-	Asus Sabertooth X58
-	Intel Core i7 960 Boxed
-	Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 8 GB Kit
-	Sapphire Radeon HD6870,1GB 
-	Cooler Master Silent Pro M 700W


----------



## narmour

Take off your heatsink,

Put your CPU back into it's socket make sure it's in there properly - clean your heatsink and CPU of the paste and re apply with fresh paste.

Be 100% certain there is a tight contact between your heatsink and CPU - make sure you put one 'blob' of paste in the middle and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it - do not spread heatsink paste yourself with a tool of any kind as it creates air bubbles that can trap hot air.

Reset your CMOS and take it from there.

make sure your CPU fan is plugged in and spinning nicely, leave the side case off if you haven't already - monitor the onboard LED's your manual should tell you what they all mean.

I'm guessing you can't get into BIOS because of this?

If you can, check the vcore - and monitor the hardware - should tell you your CPU temp fan RPM's etc.

If the error persists - visit this thread and follow each step on how to bench test your system.

Sometimes doing the above doesn't seem worth it, but it eliminates possible causes and that's where you should start.

Let me know how you get on. Ill help as best I can.

\narm


----------



## Tyree

Are you certain the heatsink/fan is securely fastened to the Mobo? GENTLY twist on the heatsink to insure it is secured properly. There be be NO movement.
Can you boot to the Bios to check your Temps & Voltages?
If no joy, bench test.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## GaryHansen

wesleutje said:


> Hello, im new to this forum, i came here for support about my problem.
> 
> This is my story,
> 
> Yesterday i bought all components and today I put it together. 2 minutes after boot, my computer gives me the following error ''CPU over temperature error'' and seconds later evrything falls out. I have a CPU cooler and the cooler is working. Does annyone have experience or knowledge about this problem and could help me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: i just noticed there is an other row of categories, can someone kinde place it to the right one, sorry
> 
> Specs
> 
> - Asus Sabertooth X58
> - Intel Core i7 960 Boxed
> - Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 8 GB Kit
> - Sapphire Radeon HD6870,1GB
> - Cooler Master Silent Pro M 700W


 
I see no mentions of cooling paste here, so maybe look into that? :laugh:


----------

